# Bagpipes?



## binsley (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi, we live in Aljezur, not far from Monchique, where I know there's a lot of Scots, so this is specifically aimed at them.

My wife Rosie is mixed-race - half English, half Scot! She's currently in hospital; she had a heart operation nearly a month ago. This led to complications, then sadly she caught Covid in Intensive Care from another patient. She was transferred to Faro General where they have more Covid experience and she's recovering very slowly, but it may be a long road yet.

While Rosie can hardly move she can still think! and she's been making plans for her 70th birthday in July. While of course Commander Rosie gives most of the instructions, it would nice to give her at least one surprise! and since she'll be inviting all her clan, I thought of a piper. Anyone know one available for hire?


----------

